# Snowflake in birdy puberty lol



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks like she is loosing her baby feathers and becoming an adult. Poor girl is molting bad even on her cheeks.

Question. Will the older birds be more accepting of her when she reaches full maturity? None of the boys like her at the moment. She tries to snuggle with them and they push her away.

She is "starting" to learn to sing and vocalize like the older birds and showing interest in the boys.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I have found my birds look more mature and adult with each passing molt although the first really is the biggest change from what I have experienced. My youngest bird is till going through feather loss after starting his first molt back in early april. I am sure the boys will eventually quit pushing her away...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I think Rainbow Rob is bisexual and Loki and Oliver are gay for they all court and get flirty with Oliver. Today Loki pressed his beak up to Oliver and sang too him. Sooo cute! BUT snowflake tried to push Oliver away so she can get some Loki love and they chased her away. poor girl. it was funny to watch tho.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your budgie boys will probably start to notice her more as she goes to her teen phase, when her cere starts to get the mature colour for the first time.
Moulting or not, your Snowflake is a real cutie!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

she is a sweet girl


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Awe the poor awkward teenage stage lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Her forehead molting is over and she has a pretty white cap now:budgie:


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Update. She looks pretty now the pin feathers are gone. She is loosing her


----------

